# Help keep ptatohed accountable with his weight loss



## ptatohed (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, another cheesy weight loss thread.  Please accept my apologies.  The point of the thread is to hold myself accountable, not to bore you guys.  Sorry if it is the latter.  

Ok, so about six or so weeks ago (mid/late December '15), a culmination of things happened which made me kind of snap and decide to lose some weight.  I saw a picture of myself from a family outing (is that guy with the fat cheeks me??), my 36's were starting to get tight, and - after thinking I was 200-205 lb at most - I stepped on a scale for the first time in 1+ years and saw 211.  hmy:    So, I pretty much promptly started my diet and exercise at that time.  And, I must say, I have been pretty good with it so far.  

So, yes, my diet started 6 weeks ago and, yes, I probably should have started a thread like this then but I was too embarrassed to do so, just in case I didn't stick with it.  :mellow:   But, since I am less than halfway through my ideal journey and I have been doing a somewhat decent job, I thought better late than never.  You guys can help push me the remainder of the way.  

The details:  I am 40yo.  I am 5'11".  I peaked at 211lb about six weeks ago.  I am now down to 199 lb.  Thus, my weight loss so far has been pretty consistent at about 2 lb/wk.  I am taking it one "5 lb" at a time but I think my ideal goal would be 185 lb. 

The changes:  I have changed my diet quite a bit.  I was a fast food/burger/fries eating, soda drinking, nighttime snack gobbling, addict.    Now I try not to eat out but if I do, I aim for things like chicken sandwiches or bean/rice burritos, skip the fries, little or no soda.  Today for lunch I had a chicken pasta thing, a weight loss shake, yogurt, a banana, and fruit snacks.  In addition to healthier choices, I lowered my portions (no more buffets!).  I rarely drink soda now (this one was hard).  And, when I snack at night, I try to have things like pretzels, flavored rice cakes, veggies (albeit with ranch), yogurt, or fruit, etc. (it used to be Doritos, ice cream, Oreos, etc.)  And, I do a modest bit of exercising at night - maybe five nights per week - and then try to get out on my mountain bike on the weekends.  

Anyway, please keep pushing me and check up on me and give me a hard time if I am not reporting progress.  Thanks guys!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2016)

Stay away from girl scout cookies.


----------



## P-E (Feb 1, 2016)

You're doing well so far ptato.   Once you get to your goal you're going to have to keep up many of the new habits.  Find an exercise routine that you enjoy and want to do.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

Ive been pondering doing a weight loss EB challenge this winter.  I figure most of us are pretty honest folks..  maybe everyone puts in $10 bucks and winner takes all?


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 1, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> You're doing well so far ptato.   Once you get to your goal you're going to have to keep up many of the new habits.  Find an exercise routine that you enjoy and want to do.


Thanks p-e.  Yeah, I am so not a gym person so I need to be more active without it feeling like an exercise (ex. biking, walking the dog, etc.).



Road Guy said:


> Ive been pondering doing a weight loss EB challenge this winter.  I figure most of us are pretty honest folks..  maybe everyone puts in $10 bucks and winner takes all?


I'd be down for that.  Will you let me use my original 211 start weight?     Actually, I totally forgot about those sites like https://healthywage.com/ that pay you to lose weight.  I think it is legit.  You kind of bet yourself.  You pick a goal and a monthly wager amount.  You pay your selected $amount each month.  If you achieve your goal, you get your money back and then prize money.  The winners are funded by the losers and by sponsors.  Too bad I did not sign up at 211.  Doh. 

It can be done as an individual or - we can do it as a group.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2016)

Ptatohed, hookers will keep you active without it feeling like exercise.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 1, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Ptatohed, hookers will keep you active without it feeling like exercise.


I'll run this by Mrs. ptatohed at the dinner table tonight.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2016)

If you have the time to dedicate, the original P90X works like no other.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2016)

Supe said:


> If you have the time to dedicate, the original P90X works like no other.


+1000


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice job ptato!

I am definitely down for joining a weight loss challenge.  I gained back the 20 pounds I lost in 2014 last year, so I need some motivation.

P90X is great, but I just don't have the equipment.  I like the cardio ones like T25 or Insanity if I'm feeling crazy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> P90X is great, but I just don't have the equipment.


If you've ever watched the videos, Mr. Horton demonstrates well that no equipment is needed for the program to still work.  No weights, add reps.  Want additional resistance but still no free weights?  A resistance band set can be had for less than $25. :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 2, 2016)

198.9 this morning.


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice!  I remember last time I dropped below the 200# mark.  That was a great feeling.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 3, 2016)

Wtg! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 4, 2016)

198.3 this morning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2016)

that's a fancy scale that can get to .3.  ours only goes to half pound increments.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 4, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> that's a fancy scale that can get to .3.  ours only goes to half pound increments.


He must be using a triple beam balance.

Well done ptatohed.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure he uses this.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Feb 4, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> 198.3 this morning.


Is this with or without pocket pencil protector?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2016)

p90x is an overall good program.  My only 2 issues with it is the fact that each workout is 1.5hrs long and you have to listen to Tony Horton.  

A couple other programs that Mrs Dex and I have found useful are Body Beast and 21-Day Fix Extreme (both by the same parent company as p90x).  Workouts are only 30-45 min but come with great diet programs to complement it.  Mrs Dex dropped almost 15 lbs on the 21-day program. Beast does need equipment (dumbells &amp; bench), but the 21D program only needs resistance bands.  I did one of the 21D workouts and it whooped my ass despite being only 28 minutes long.

Starting on Monday we're starting their new workout program called Hammer &amp; Chisel (also same parent company) which has the hosts from Beast and 21-day working together.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2016)

Also, if you're looking for more motivation, check out some of the Facebook support groups.  I'm in this one:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/518157541681467/?fref=nf

It was originally setup for Body Beast, but they pretty much do any of the Beachbody workouts (and some have created some good hybrids).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Modify the P90x ab routine and the workouts end up being only 50 min. or less.  Works out much better.  I substitute P90x Yoga for X3 Yoga or Pilates (both only 30 min.).

I was intrigued by both Body Beast and Hammer &amp; Chisel.  Curious as to how their intensities compare to P90x.  I did 21-Day Fix Extreme and it was alright.  Not enough weight training for me specifically.  Also didn't have time to parse all my meals into a bunch of colored cups.  Though I still maintain my usual meal serving sizes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2016)

I get more out of Beast than I did out of p90x, but that's more because of the added weight.  p90X is cheaper in that you don't really need any equipment to do it though.  Beast is also not as stringent on the cardio side which is why I see so many add some form of cardio routine at the same time.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 4, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> p90x is an overall good program.  My only 2 issues with it is the fact that each workout is 1.5hrs long and you have to listen to Tony Horton.


Length was another reason I didn't like P90.  T25 is about 30 minutes with stretches and I like Shaun T more than Tony's corny jokes, haha.

I'll have to check out the 21D program though.


----------



## csb (Feb 4, 2016)

Autumn in the 21-Day Fix DVDs makes me want to chew glass. 

The folks from Body Pump and I are friends, though. 

And my scale does tenths. How else am I supposed to measure if I took an epic dump or not?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2016)

If it's an epic dump, you don't need tenths.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2016)

And I've seen mixed reviews with Autumn.  I didn't think she was nearly as bad as Tony Horton.  Sagi with Body Beast is funny.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 4, 2016)

As Ron White said, I'm hoping I'm one big turd away from backing into a new wardrobe.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 4, 2016)

don't underestimate the power of a solid strength routine for weight loss.  Nutrition and diet is the key.  you cannot out train a shitty diet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Here you go @csb.  You're welcome...


----------



## Supe (Feb 5, 2016)

I feel a sudden urge to be, uh, active.


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2016)

I feel a sudden urge to, uh, chew glass.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 5, 2016)

csb said:


> I feel a sudden urge to, uh, chew glass.


fixt


----------



## csb (Feb 5, 2016)

I've given up on the mouth cancer tobaccky


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 8, 2016)

197.9 lb this morning.  Was hoping for a little more drop over the weekend but I guess a 0.4 lb drop since the end of last week isn't too bad.  I've gone down one notch on my belt.  And my size 9 wedding ring is getting a little loose!  Now if I can just start seeing more of a reduction in belly and man-boobs....


----------



## Supe (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds like we're going to have a "Men of EB.com" front runner on our hands soon.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 8, 2016)

Damn, I can't believe no one is posting the free Chipotle burrito text thing going on today.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 8, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Damn, I can't believe no one is posting the free Chipotle burrito text thing going on today.


True:  http://mix1065fm.cbslocal.com/2016/02/08/how-to-get-your-free-chipotle-burrito/

And Panda Express has a free eggroll today, with coupon.  http://www.celebratecny.com/gold-bar


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 8, 2016)

Did the first workout for Hammer &amp; Chisel yesterday. Autumn just can't seem to shut the f-up. It was the "balance" workout, so when you're trying to focus on your balance she's rambling on and on and on about working out which makes it hard to concentrate, especially if you're listening to see if something she says actually pertains to your positioning. 

Just give me a description of the move, pointers on posture and positioning, then shut up.  I know I'm working out.  I can see your helpers sweating. I don't need a constant blah, blah, blah while I'm trying to avoid falling on my face.


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2016)

ptatohead could lose a lot of weight quickly if that whole Chipotle food safety meeting doesn't stick


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

5'9" and 197 is damn good, I'm 6'2" and Id be happy with 215!


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> 5'9" and 197 is damn good, I'm 6'2" and Id be happy with 215!


According to these cruel, vicious, sadistic ideal weight charts, I (5' 11",  'medium' frame) am supposed to be 154 to 166 lb!  Yikes.  Insanity! 

http://www.healthchecksystems.com/heightweightchart.htm


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey!  Nothing wrong with 5'11" and 166 lbs! :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 8, 2016)

According to that chart, I'm where I should be but I'm a skinny white boy.  5'9" and 145lbs with a "small" frame.  I'd like to be closer to 160.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 8, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> According to these cruel, vicious, sadistic ideal weight charts, I (5' 11",  'medium' frame) am supposed to be 154 to 166 lb!  Yikes.  Insanity!
> 
> http://www.healthchecksystems.com/heightweightchart.htm


those charts are bullshit.  i am 5'9 225 and i have abs.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 9, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> According to that chart, I'm where I should be but I'm a skinny white boy.  5'9" and 145lbs with a "small" frame.  I'd like to be closer to 160.




That's exactly where I am (5'9", 160 lbs and small frame) but all that weight is in my gut.  I'd rather be closer to 145 and not have a gut.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 9, 2016)

You tall sons of b*tches.  I'm 5'7" and 200 pounds and my goal is 170.  That's where I was my last year of college and I could see the beginnings of a six pack. I don't think I can lose more weight than that.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 9, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> True:  http://mix1065fm.cbslocal.com/2016/02/08/how-to-get-your-free-chipotle-burrito/
> 
> And Panda Express has a free eggroll today, with coupon.  http://www.celebratecny.com/gold-bar


I understand the irony of posting stuff like this in this thread (but, for the record, I didn't start it........ kevo!   )

Here's a free burger at Jack In The Box:  http://www.jackinthebox.com/food/burgers/burgergiveaway


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 9, 2016)

Damn it @ptatohed... put the burger down and slowly step away.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 10, 2016)

I read 196.X on the scale today.  This marks the official 15 lb mark (started at 211.X).


----------



## csb (Feb 10, 2016)

What kind of asshole gives away free burgers on Ash Wednesday?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2016)

@mudpuppy, you want to take this one or should I?  LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2016)

csb said:


> What kind of asshole gives away free burgers on Ash Wednesday?


The ones in Vegas?  :dunno:


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 16, 2016)

195.2 lb


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 19, 2016)

194.3


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 19, 2016)

Well done


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 22, 2016)

193.5


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm doing Atkins.  Never felt better while on a diet.  I've lost 8 pounds in about 3 weeks without doing much exercise at all.  But I have so much more energy, I'm working out some just because.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 23, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I'm doing Atkins.  Never felt better while on a diet.  I've lost 8 pounds in about 3 weeks without doing much exercise at all.  But I have so much more energy, I'm working out some just because.


That's great Ad.  People ask me if I feel any differently and the honest answer is no.  :-/  You see those commercials and the people are saying "I feel 25 again".  I can't say anything like that but I can say it's nice to fit in my my 34s again.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's my new way of life friends.  Today's lunch:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 23, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> That's great Ad.  People ask me if I feel any differently and the honest answer is no.  :-/  You see those commercials and the people are saying "I feel 25 again".  I can't say anything like that but I can say it's nice to fit in my my 34s again.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks.  More energy is one of the well documented effects of burning fat as your fuel, instead of glucose.  Any of the ketogenic diets offer that benefit (Atkins, Paleo, Ketogenic).  The main reason is that you don't have to eat to have energy, since your body gets accustomed to drawing all it needs from stored fat (a rather continuous supply), rather than glucose.  Since your body is only capable of storing about 100 grams worth of glucose, you quickly have to replenish.  If your body is only accustomed to the cycle created by converting carbohydrates into glucose it ends up being energy deprived any time that store is depleted.  It can take as long as a week for your body to switch over to being an efficient fat burner (ketosis), but for most people it only takes about 2 days.  So, for anyone burning carbs as fuel, you can actually end up feeling pretty miserable a lot, particularly if you're restricting calories.

I'm not saying you should switch what you're doing, because obviously it's working for you (actually, I'm pretty inspired by you!), but you might consider it.  It certainly wouldn't slow down your progress.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 27, 2016)

I have hit the 191's.  This now marks the 20 lb mark.     Started at 211.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 2, 2016)

189.6


----------



## envirotex (Mar 2, 2016)

^^^I love breaking the zero marks...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 4, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> 189.6


Just want you to know that you're inspiring me to keep at it as well.  Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok, so I am in the 187s now.      Heading into 25 lb of weight loss and approaching my original goal of 185.  It's getting harder.  I  Mountain Dew, double cheeseburgers, Doritos, Little Debbies, and cookie dough ice cream are getting harder and harder to resist!  But I am determined to make it...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 10, 2016)

That's awesome. Keep up the good work.

Ah yes, the double cheeseburgers and little debbies. They'll make you wish you were 20 y/o all over again.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 19, 2016)

Well friends, I think I did it!  I reached my original goal.  )  26 lb in about 12 weeks (pretty much a consistent 2 lb / wk).  I can't believe I actually made it.  If I was a betting man, I probably would have bet against me!  lol  It feels weird.  I feel like the dog chasing the car.... now that I am here I don't know what to do!  I think I may keep going for another 2-3 weeks and go for 180?  Anyway, it feels good to accomplish this goal through a little sacrifice and hard work.  I am proud of me.  D


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 19, 2016)

Congrats ptatohed!


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2016)

How do you like those Equate shakes?  SF is looking for a meal replacement as something she can grab on the way to work.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 21, 2016)

Well done!  I'm now down 15 in just over two months.  Feels good but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 22, 2016)

Supe said:


> How do you like those Equate shakes?  SF is looking for a meal replacement as something she can grab on the way to work.


Supe, I like the Wal-Mart Equate shakes a lot.  They are actually very tasty.  And they, by far, are the cheapest diet shakes I could find.  You can save even more by buying the 12 pack but the 12 packs only come in chocolate.  So, I also bought the 6 packs of vanilla and strawberry, for variety.  I think there are two chocolates - chocolate and chocolate royal but I couldn't tell the difference.  They would be good as quick meals on the go.  They are 180 (healthy) calories so they really are liquid meals.  But I'll be honest, I never had one alone as a meal.  I always had it along with additional food.  The directions do say to replace one or two meals with a shake, for weight loss.  But if she's just looking for a quick and easy "meal", this should work well.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm now down 20lbs.  Still going strong.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 19, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I'm now down 20lbs.  Still going strong.


Very cool.  Nice job.    

I am stuck at this 182/183 spot.  So, I haven't backslid or anything but I haven't made much progress since my last post a month ago.  I met my original goal of 185 but my revised goal of 180 is harder than I thought.  I  Maybe I should just accept 182/183 as my "happy weight". 

Keep us posted AdPE.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 6, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Very cool.  Nice job.
> 
> I am stuck at this 182/183 spot.  So, I haven't backslid or anything but I haven't made much progress since my last post a month ago.  I met my original goal of 185 but my revised goal of 180 is harder than I thought.  I  Maybe I should just accept 182/183 as my "happy weight".
> 
> Keep us posted AdPE.


Down 30 as of a couple days ago.  Last night I hauled out a 30lb dumbbell just to demonstrate to the family how much that is.  Hard to believe that much weight is gone.


----------



## ptatohed (May 6, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Down 30 as of a couple days ago.  Last night I hauled out a 30lb dumbbell just to demonstrate to the family how much that is.  Hard to believe that much weight is gone.


You're the man!  Nice work!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 6, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> > 6 hours ago, Audi driver, P.E. said:
> ...


Is this with shoes


----------



## ptatohed (May 6, 2016)

Well, like Audi driver (congrats again Ad), I too am down about 30lb now (~31 actually).  I met my first goal of 185 (from 210+) at a pretty steady rate of about 2lb/wk.  Going from 185 to 180 was a much slower rate.  Probably less than 1lb/wk.  But, I got here.      Deciding whether to stop or go for 175.....


----------



## thekzieg (May 6, 2016)

Way to go!!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 7, 2016)

Well done @ptatohed and @Audi driver, P.E.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

csb said:


> Autumn in the 21-Day Fix DVDs makes me want to chew glass.
> 
> The folks from Body Pump and I are friends, though.
> 
> And my scale does tenths. How else am I supposed to measure if I took an epic dump or not?


I just found this and immediately thought of your post.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

I passed the 40lb mark yesterday.  It's been slow progress, but steady to this point.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

I just found @Supe a wedding gift. :lmao:


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2016)

Be sure to get one that reads in pounds, not ounces.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Supe said:


> Be sure to get one that reads in pounds, not ounces.


You must be getting your fiber. Good for you.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 8, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I just found this and immediately thought of your post.


Crud, I can't see the image here at work, I just see a black X.

I have thought about this thread.  And I have also thought about your journey Ad.  I have thought about bumping this thread and/or PMing you to ask how you are doing.  40lb.  Very nice.  Congrats!

As for me.... I didn't stay at 180 for too long.  I think I had my biggest backslide maybe a month ago and hit 190.  (  I got mad at myself and have been stricter for the last 2-3 weeks and I think I am "re-back" to 187/188.  I don't mind regular bumps to this thread to shame me into getting back to 180.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Crud, I can't see the image here at work, I just see a black X.
> 
> I have thought about this thread.  And I have also thought about your journey Ad.  I have thought about bumping this thread and/or PMing you to ask how you are doing.  40lb.  Very nice.  Congrats!
> 
> As for me.... I didn't stay at 180 for too long.  I think I had my biggest backslide maybe a month ago and hit 190.  (  I got mad at myself and have been stricter for the last 2-3 weeks and I think I am "re-back" to 187/188.  I don't mind regular bumps to this thread to shame me into getting back to 180.


It's an image of a toilet seat scale.  

Summer has been difficult to say the least.  Lots of traveling.  Lot's of special events.  School has started back up, and there's family pictures coming up.  My focus is a lot sharper on the goal now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 5, 2016)

Still holding at about 41 pounds down.  I think some of the fat loss is being offset by lean muscle mass gains, but that is hard to track since I've been using my scale's body fat monitor and it is affected significantly by hydration levels.  I need to do some caliper measurements.  At the start (and this is a bit embarrassing) it was 35%.  The scale now tells me I've hit about 22%, so I need to remeasure with the calipers to check progress.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 10, 2016)

> Audi driver said:
> 
> 
> > Still holding at about 41 pounds down.  I think some of the fat loss is being offset by lean muscle mass gains, but that is hard to track since I've been using my scale's body fat monitor and it is affected significantly by hydration levels.  I need to do some caliper measurements.  At the start (and this is a bit embarrassing) it was 35%.  The scale now tells me I've hit about 22%, so I need to remeasure with the calipers to check progress.




Very awesome AdPE.  41 is commendably impressive.


----------

